# Nutty Onion Green Beans



## Filus59602 (Oct 26, 2002)

NUTTY ONION GREEN BEANS
Serves:  3-4

1/2 lb. fresh green beans, cut in half
1 small red onion. sliced and separated into rings
1/3 c. chopped pecans
3 T. butter or margarine
2 T. brown sugar
2 T. orange juice
1 T. Dijon mustard
1/2 tsp. salt

Place beans in a saucepan and cover with water; bring to a boil.  Cook, uncovered, for 8-10 minutes or until crisp-tender; drain and set aside.      

In a skillet, cook onions and pecans in butter until onion is tender.  In a small bowl, combine remaining ingredients; stir into onion mixture.  Cook 2-3 minutes longer or until sauce begine to thicken.  Stir in beans, heat through.


----------

